# 69 GTO restoration pro recommendation



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi all,

Looking for a recommendation for a place to take my 69 GTO for engine rebuild, tranny rebuild, electrical, and engine bay detailing. Lookin for place in Southern California.

Thanks!

Luiz


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Luiz, My friend could do the whole job for you! BUT, we are in New York !!!! Eric:cheers......there are some guys on this forum who will probably know someone!


----------

